# Getting rid of a constrictor knot



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I don't know about you, but cutting a constrictor knot while saving the bands was always an issue for me.

Here's what I do, may be its helpful for somebody. You need a leather needle (or may be a skewer), just that.

Crap smartphone pics following. If you have a better solution please post it. Cheers everybody!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Good idea!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes there is a better way . You can buy this in the sewing/craft section of the store . You slide it under the constrictor knot and then it cuts it free . Works very well and it is a cheap tool .


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Great ideas guys  Thus far I've been using the " sharp knife and a light touch " method that works most of the time. But I am mostly saving the pouch and not the band.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

If I need to save the rubber (very rare), I use a curved scalpel blade and try to cut through as much as possible without nicking the rubber - then pull the rubber apart to break the remaining strands. More often the tied end of the rubber doesn't need saving, so I just cut into it.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks Treefork! I found the device in Tangoland at just U$2.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

treefork said:


> Yes there is a better way . You can buy this in the sewing/craft section of the store . You slide it under the constrictor knot and then it cuts it free . Works very well and it is a cheap tool .


I've always used a seam ripper as well. It works great


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

treefork said:


> Yes there is a better way . You can buy this in the sewing/craft section of the store . You slide it under the constrictor knot and then it cuts it free . Works very well and it is a cheap tool .


Ordo, I love tying all knots... and I have a system. I have been just cutting the whole thing loosenwith my Swiss Army knife scissors. But now I want to try this. I will have to go through all my frames ans see who will be my 1st patient.
Dang! MacGuyver Award.

Treefork! Ye ole seam ripper. Also Macguyver Award.

This forum is my bit of Nirvana each day.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Ordo said:


> I don't know about you, but cutting a constrictor knot while saving the bands was always an issue for me.
> 
> Here's what I do, may be its helpful for somebody. You need a leather needle (or may be a skewer), just that.
> 
> ...


that's how I do it


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone for sharing your helpful advice on all things slingshots


----------



## PhrednurHead (Dec 29, 2018)

I use a nail clipper on the knot itself. If done carefully it works great.


----------

